# Undo Replace Existing File



## Blujinja (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi I have accidentally over written a file and need to retrieve it.

I actually overwrote it by clicking file, save as, then scrolled through my hardrive and found the file then clicked on the file, a little window popped up asking something like "Replace existing file?" and I clicked yes.

But thats not what I wanted to do!

I have now sent the contents of the new file I was saving to a new destination but I need to recover the old file I saved over.

Can anyone help me?

I cant undo, systems restore of course is no good (its not a systems file I want to recover but a word document) and I have downloaded _Undeleter_ but it did not find the file, probably because it was not deleted but was overwritten.

I have not closed the file

Any help out there for me?


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum,

You did not mention which OS you are using but depending on the OS and your settings you could go the the folder where the overwritten file is found

Right-click on the file and select Properties.

When the dialog opens there are several Tabs, "General", "Security" etc. If you have a tab "Previous versions" you can click there and see if there are previous versions present and selct the one previous to your overwriting it.

If the tab's not there then I'm afraid that lost is lost as well as if there are no previous versions present.

Good luck


----------

